
Writing a thesis in Markdown - theden
https://www.theurbanist.com.au/2018/02/writing-a-thesis-in-markdown/
======
chmaynard
Brilliant work. I suspect that this approach will catch fire in the academic
community. An important next step is to create a Docker image with the
necessary software and add it to DockerHub, so users like myself don't have to
install LaTeX.

~~~
uvatbc
[https://hub.docker.com/r/accupara/business-
cards/](https://hub.docker.com/r/accupara/business-cards/)

This was originally intended to create business cards using latex. No reason
why you can't use the installed Latex for everything else.

